# Salt-cooked potatoes, trying them



## AmandaN80 (May 29, 2011)

I saw someone posted about these in a 'what can I do with salt' post. I decided to give them a try. I bought some new yellow potatoes and some sea salt made by Mortons. In addition to the sea salt I added about a handful of pink sea salt. The salt I see thats caking on the upper part of the pan and the bubbles are actually pink. I will be amused if they turn out with a pink salt crust. I wanted to say thanks to whoever posted the info about these! I cant wait to try them


----------



## ranleemil (May 29, 2011)

*Salt Potatoes*

I was introduced to salt potates about 30 years ago in upstate New York. I many areas there, you can actually buy a prepackaged bag containing about 3 lbs of small potates and about a pound of salt. Since then I've served them at parties with great success. They are also a big concession item at the New York State Fair in Syracuse. I take them a step farther by reducing the salt in boiling, and after they are cooked, transferring them to a pot or pan in which you have combined about an equal mixture of melted butter and soy sauce.Outrageously good! ( P.S. You can also just serve the soy/butter in a separate small bowl for dipping!)


----------



## AmandaN80 (May 29, 2011)

I saw that about them being sold with the salt in NY. I think out of other websites reviews, only one person has not enjoyed them.
If I like them(and I love most potatoes dishes) I plan on making them for a huge BBQ well be having in late june. I told my mom about them today and she wants to try them now too lol 
Thanks for your advice and information about them!


----------



## AmandaN80 (May 29, 2011)

These are awesome! Cant wait to make them for my family and friends!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 30, 2011)

You both have good taste Carnarios or Papas Arrugadas served with Mojo Picon is a favorite nibble whilst waiting for the BBQ.
I am so crazy that if you check out the recent thread on San Marzano Tomatoes I explain how I am trying to recreate the soil to grow the pots for this dish.


----------



## AmandaN80 (May 30, 2011)

Bolas, Ill go look  Thanks


----------



## CWS4322 (May 31, 2011)

I missed the original discussion/recipe. Can s/one pretty please point me to it? I am somewhat challenged when it comes to searching the forum for posts...


----------



## silentmeow (May 31, 2011)

These sound delicious.  Could someone give me the recipe or point me in the right direction?


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 31, 2011)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f126/salt-72462.html?highlight=uses+for+salt

This is the thread


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 31, 2011)

This is the recipe I usehttp://www.discoverlanzarote.com/papas_arrugadas.asp
There is a state owned museum of local history, near the roundabout by the monument de campesinos, it has a restaurant that only serves traditional Lanzarote food. They do suckling pig roast in salt.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 31, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> This is the recipe I usePapas Arrugadas Recipe - DiscoverLanzarote.com
> There is a state owned museum of local history, near the roundabout by the monument de campesinos, it has a restaurant that only serves traditional Lanzarote food. They do suckling pig roast in salt.


 

The picture with the link says it all!

These are always on the menu when we have Bakers Cornell grilled chicken and a bottle or two of beer.

Did I mention the beer


----------



## CWS4322 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## AmandaN80 (May 31, 2011)

I ended up cooking in smaller batches so I had about 6-9 small yellow potatoes and put in about a 1/4c of sea salt. I used Morton brand. Then scrubbed the potatoes and put them in the cold water(about 8 cups maybe) and poured the salt in and put it on high heat for about 45 mins
:-D They were better room temp/chilly to me and the kids


----------



## AmandaN80 (May 31, 2011)

oh and I drained them and within a few minutes had a light crust on them too


----------

